
China’s economy is 12% smaller than official data say, study finds - ilamont
https://www.ft.com/content/961b4b32-3fce-11e9-b896-fe36ec32aece
======
baybal2
I remember mentioning a double digit overaccounting to my econ prof in 2011
and being laughed off.

Economic stats of major nations are all being compiled, revised, and audited
with involvement of no joke international institutes.

Now, how these no joke international institutes miss a double digit
overaccounting for over a decade?

